# IPad Pro 3ème Gen. Sept. 2018



## Tit_Ben (12 Juillet 2018)

Salut à tous, 
J’ouvre ce post car il commence à y avoir un paquet de rumeurs sur les prochains iPad Pro prévus pour cette fin d’année : 

Plus qu’un simple update, les voyants imaginent une refonte totale de type iphone 7> iphone X. [emoji39]

La première génération sortie en 2015 avait inaugurée le fantastique Pencil ainsi que le format 12,9’ sur cette catégorie de produits (pour ne retenir que les 2 plus grandes innovations)
La deuxième génération sortie 18 mois plus tard est une mise à jour à moitié importante, avec l’introduction d’un format 10,5’ et d’un écran 120 Hz. 
Cette 3eme promet d’être riche en nouveautés, avec l’introduction de faceID et la revue totale des proportions. Ce qui, sur le plus grand modèle ne fera pas de mal. 

La concordance des rumeurs ainsi que l’insertion des gestes de l’iphone X sur ipad dans la prochaine version d’iOS ne laissent que peu de doutes, restait la question de l’encoche, que personne ne voit venir (ouf !) et l’épaisseur des bordures. 

Personnellement possesseur et vif défenseur [emoji12] d’un modèle 10,5’, j’attends avec impatience cette évolution, par pure passion, car l’actuel est déjà parfait pour moi. 

Je me réjouissais de gagner encore en encombrement avec un successeur du 10,5, puis ces rumeurs sont tombées :

https://www.macg.co/galerie/2018/07/ipad-pro-tentative-de-rendu-des-futures-tablettes-face-id-102969


https://www.macg.co/mac/2018/07/un-...cbook-et-macbook-pro-pour-ming-chi-kuo-102957

Et les rendus m’ont fait bouffer mon pencil !!! 
Déjà le successeur passerait à 11’ !!! 
Et alors quand on voit cette illustration, on se rend compte que le 12,9 serait presque de la taille du 10,5 actuel !!! [emoji15]suppositions...
J’avoue ca met le doute et ca donne bien envie !

Donnez votre avis, et rdv ici dans quelques mois pour les premières images officielles puis les tests dans la foulée. 
Moi j’achète à la sortie quoi qu’il arrive !


----------



## Chris K (13 Juillet 2018)

Moui... en tant qu’utilisateur intensif d’un iPad Pro 12,9, je suis un peu dubitatif quand à ces évolutions si elles se confirmaient. En tout cas par rapport à mon usage. Ben oui : je n’utilise pas un iPad comme un iPhone.
Réduire les bordures ?? Faudra avoir des doigts de fées désormais.
FaceID : Si son fonctionnement est le même que sur l’iPhone X ça risque de pas être pratique du tout pour déverrouiller un iPad lorsque : il est à plat, qu’il n’est pas orienté dans le bon sens.

Ceci étant dit... avec un iOS 12 boosté mon iPad va me servir encore un moment.


----------



## Tit_Ben (13 Juillet 2018)

2choses hypothétiques : 
-ils parlent pas d’une V2 de Face ID justement ? Qui réglerait ce problème, sur les 2ème gén. D’iPhone, qui sortiraient au même moment... peut-on espérer que l’iPad y ait droit directement ? 
-les bords sur les représentations ci-dessus sont assez loin de ceux de l’iPhone X il reste de la place pour les doigts, pas moins que sur mon 10,5 (bords verticaux)


----------



## Ng007 (16 Juillet 2018)

Moi aussi j'attends impatiemment ces nouveaux modèles pour pouvoir me le prendre. Après je verrai les tailles d'écran une fois qu'ils seront sortis en fonction de leur encombrement. Si le 12,9 se rapproche du 10,5 actuel, alors il n'y a pas à hésiter!

Pour info Apple a deja déposé un brevet pour que FaceID V2 ou pas puisse être utilisé en mode horizontal


----------



## Tit_Ben (16 Juillet 2018)

Et si la caméra était sur le grand coté ? 
Ce n’est pas le cas aujourd’hui mais c’est malgré tout le choix de Microsoft je crois... 
a moins qu’Apple insiste sur le côté vertical.


----------



## roquebrune (17 Juillet 2018)

faceID j' en veux pas du tout , je mettrais pas 1 centime la dedans
plus de puissance aucun intérêt
je ne veux pas un 13" sans bord donc plus petit mais le meme avec l' ecran jusqu'au bord ... donc presque 15"
je veux 1to ou 2to
me faut un clavier detachable retro éclairé, celui ci est inutilisable la nuit sans lampe
et un jour ou l' autre faudra penser a pouvoir utiliser un second écran bluetooth

sans la plupart de  ces points ils peuvent se le garder  ... j' ai change ma version 2015 pour celle de 2017 et ca n' apporte rien du tout

ensuite il y a l' aspect software : on ne peut toujours pas programmer en swift pour IOS sur IOS !  ni meme installer un localhost pour faire du web


----------



## Ng007 (23 Juillet 2018)

Je ne suis pas certain qu'un écran puisse fonctionner en bluetooth...
Néanmoins en Airplay, c'est plus probable ! Ceci dit, ce sera des écrans tierces et non Apple...

Moi j'attends un 12,9 dans un boitier de 10,5 ou légèrement plus grand et surtout surtout... un nouveau smart Keyboard comme toi mieux adapté...


----------



## Tit_Ben (31 Août 2018)

Les rumeurs se font rares finalement, et le Keynote du 12 Septembre a l’air bien chargé. J’ai l’impression que l’iPad va attendre... 
3 iphone dont 2 nouveaux formats et un nouveau format de watch ça fait chargé déjà !
peut-être comme dit dans une news récente 
https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/08/apple-annonce-le-keynote-iphone-du-12-septembre-105049

Une seconde Keynote en octobre avec les grands formats 
Ce serait logique.


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Septembre 2018)

https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/09/ip...n-3d-annonce-une-tablette-avec-face-id-105107

A nouveau une 2 eme potentielle Keynote en octobre.

Et un nouveau design plus anguleux. Un peu comme un SE.


----------



## NEBUBEN (4 Septembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/09/ip...n-3d-annonce-une-tablette-avec-face-id-105107
> 
> A nouveau une 2 eme potentielle Keynote en octobre.
> 
> Et un nouveau design plus anguleux. Un peu comme un SE.



J’adore ce design mais va en falloir plus que ça pour nous convaincre..


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Septembre 2018)

Forcément tu viens d’y passer... [emoji6]
perso je pense craquer pour le boulot. 
et à nouveau le dylemne 13/11 va se poser pour moi si les rumeurs disent vrai (difficile d’en douter tant c’est redondant depuis 6 mois).
Par contre l’APN qui dépasse, on va pas se mentir, ca me gène pas tous les jours, mais il y serait pas je rallerais pas ...


----------



## NEBUBEN (4 Septembre 2018)

Ça dépend.. Si on m’offre un écran borderless de 12.9 dans un châssis de 10 pouces, un apple pencil 2, face ID puis une puce encore plus puissante, de la recharge rapide voir un écran flexible ça peut m’interesser haha.


----------



## ibabar (4 Septembre 2018)

C'est génial en effet...
_ Un FaceID décrié (même sur iPhone) qui en l'état serait réellement chiant à utiliser sur iPad
_ Un appareil photo qui forme toujours une protubérance au dos... personne ne pose son iPad à plat sur une table!??? ou alors vous vous entraînez pour des messages en morse 
_ Le châssis du 10.5" actuel qui pourrait accueillir un écran 12.9"... mais pourquoi pas non plus un écran plus grand dans le châssis du Mini 7.9" (beaucoup se satisfont du 10.5" voire même du 9.7") que beaucoup regrettent de ne pas voir évoluer (certains ont besoin de grande taille mais d'autres ont besoin de mobilité, or le ratio 19.5/9 de l'iPhone X n'arrive pas à la cheville du 4/3 tellement pratique de l'iPad)
_ Des bords ultra-fins qui empêcheront l'usage de l'iPad tenu par une main et utilisé par l'autre (le "palm rejection", c'est gentil mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus pratique)
_ Et quand j'entends que certains veulent un écran 15", plus de connectique, la gestion d'un écran externe, un clavier rétro-éclairé... au final ça s'appelle un MacBook Pro (certes sans écran tactile mais avec macOS...)


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Septembre 2018)

NEBUBEN a dit:


> Ça dépend.. Si on m’offre un écran borderless de 12.9 dans un châssis de 10 pouces, un apple pencil 2, face ID puis une puce encore plus puissante, de la recharge rapide voir un écran flexible ça peut m’interesser haha.



1-Ecran borderless ... quand meme pas, mais marges réduites = 1
2-13’ dans un chassis de 10,5 : quasiment (cf. Illustration ci-dessous) = 1
3-Apple pencil 2.0 : peut-être, avec la réduction du prix du 1 et l’adpatabilité avec l’ipad classique... = 0,5
4-Face ID : ca c’est quasi sur quand meme = 1
5-Puce plus puissante, bein A11X à priori, ca ne fait pas de surprise = 1 
6-Recharge rapide : on en parle avec des chargeurs USB C dans le futur, techno sur les derniers iphone, sur le pencil et les airpods, donc je dirais = 0,5 
7-Ecran flexible... non là je crois pas [emoji3] = 0


Soit 5/7 [emoji56]
Tu vas devoir passer le pas, si ils ajoutent 1 ou 2 trucs genre meilleur écran, meilleur son, ... T’es mal ! [emoji28]

Voir la pièce jointe 125367


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Septembre 2018)

13=10,5 ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (10 Septembre 2018)

Plus ca va, plus la probabilité de voir les nouveaux ipad pro à la keynote de mercredi s’amenuisent. Je change donc le titre du post en enlevant sept. ... 
Si c’est avéré, pour moi cela montre qu’apple positionne donc plus l’ipad dans le rayon ordinateurs qu’appareil iOS comme on peut le voir depuis un moment. Mais c’est assez fort comme message de présenter d’un coté des iphone et watch et de l’autre coté des ordis et ipad pro je trouve. (Si c’est ce qu’ils font) sachant que l’OS est quand meme plus proche de l’iphone que du mac.


----------



## Tit_Ben (10 Septembre 2018)

Bon en fait je sais pas comment faire pour changer le titre...

Mais sinon l’actu : 
https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/09/li...erait-le-lightning-au-profit-de-lusb-c-105178


----------



## Tit_Ben (12 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour 
Ça se précise pour une non présentation aujourd’hui...
https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/09/il...-peu-pour-les-nouveaux-ipad-pro-et-mac-105204
Mon compte en banque les remercie ! (Je vais passer le pas de la Watch)


----------



## 2505 (12 Septembre 2018)

Zut il va falloir attendre au mieux mi-octobre la Keynote et dispo fin octobre ou mi novembre [emoji24] trop hâte


----------



## Tit_Ben (14 Septembre 2018)

2505 a dit:


> Zut il va falloir attendre au mieux mi-octobre la Keynote et dispo fin octobre ou mi novembre [emoji24] trop hâte



Alors j’ai une théorie qui m’est venue récemment. 
Je ne pense pas que les ipad pros V3 soient présentés en octobre, ni en 2018 en fait. 
Pourquoi ? 
Sensation de déjà vu ! On a eu exactement le coup pour la V2, je m’explique, voici la chronologie actuelle des ipad pros : 






Donc :
-sortie de la V1 en Oct-Nov. 2015 avec A9X, 2 mois après les iphone 6S avec puce A9
-rentrée 2016, premières rumeurs de V2 : malgré tout pas de présentation à la keynote (tiens...), ni en novembre, ... ni en mars... 
et ce malgré plein de spéculations sur le nouveau format (un peu comme maintenant quoi), mais rien de concret ! Et puis comme pour les iphone 2018, à 1 mois de la présentation, on a commencé à voir sortir des coques, des maquettes précises, des images volées... et là bim :
-en mai, présentation de la V2, soit 19 mois après la V1 et non 12 ou 18 comme tout le monde le pensait. Avec un A10X, donc 6 mois après les A10 mais avec un gros travail sur les performances. 

Du coup on voit que les calendriers sont décalés, ma théorie est qu’ils vont attendre un peu, car ils ont 2 options de coeur : 
-A11X
-A12X
Si ils sortent les ipad pro avec un A11X qui est un dérivé des iphone de l’année dernière, alors qu’ils viennent de faire tout un plat sur le A12 bionic en 7nm avec des optimisations de fou et des trillions d’opérations/sec (x10 vs. A11) niveau com ils se tirent une balle dans le pied, avec un ipad PRO potentiellement moins performant qu’un téléphone...
Alors qu’en partant avec un A12X ils enterrent la concurrence à tous les niveaux et surtout ils peuvent mettre les évolutions de FaceID sur l’ipad, et on voit mal comment ils s’en sortirait avec un faceID 1.0 sur un produit à tendance haut de gamme (je dis pas sur un ipad 7, mais le pro...) 
Du coup je prédis qu’ils leur faut quelques mois pour travailler sur ce processeur, ainsi ils prennent le temps de finaliser tous les changements de forme.
Sans compter que la production de faceID a eu posé des problèmes ; avec le succès quasi assuré des iphone XR, la production va se concentrer sur les gammes téléphone, pas besoin de se rajouter une gamme tablette en plus ! 
Et ca nous fait une présentation entre fevrier et avril par exemple. 
Et par rapport à ce que je disais, à ce jour on a aucune fuite vraiment concrète, juste des idées de nouveaux formats mis en 3D par de talentueux dessinateurs. On sera que ca va sortir quand en chine ils produiront des coques et accessoires sensés être compatibles avec les nouveaux formats.
Donc voilà va falloir prendre son mal en patience je pense.


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Si ils sortent les ipad pro avec un A11X qui est un dérivé des iphone de l’année dernière, alors qu’ils viennent de faire tout un plat sur le A12 bionic en 7nm avec des optimisations de fou et des trillions d’opérations/sec (x10 vs. A11)


C'est effectivement improbable de sortir un A11X, trop décalé par rapport au nouvel A12.
Et c'est sans doute compliqué à adapter à cause de cette gravure fine.
Mais aujoutons aussi le problème de préhension (absence de bordure: le concept qui circulait d'une tranche plus saillante type iPhone 4/5/SE est sympa et pourrait contrecarrer ce problème mais le design serait trop éloigné de la gamme iPhone X), et surtout le problème de FaceID pour un appareil qui n'est pas obligatoirement tenu devant soi à bout de bras (c'est je pense ce qui bloque le plus et donc oblige à une caméra truedepth plus particulière en angle de champ et en distance de captage, or je pense qu'il est impensable pour Apple de faire évoluer ses iPad Pro SANS FaceID).

Fin octobre ils auront le lancement de l'iPhone Xr et s'il reste des choses qu'ils veulent nous faire mettre (!) dans la hotte du Père Noël, ce sera plus des AirPods 2 (entrevus dans le clip avec Hey Siri et de l'étanchéité) et le fameux AirPower qui s'établit désormais comme la nouvelle arlésienne chez la pomme...
Si vraiment ils veulent compléter ils pourront toujours rajouter une couche du parent pauvre, alias le Mac, en faisant (enfin !) évoluer le Mini (que tout le monde croyait mort mais dont Schiller avait ranimé l'espoir).

Rien à espérer avant mars/ avril et peut-être même juin en effet.
A moins d'imaginer le scénario fou d'une gamme iPad Pro dont les processeurs se caleraient sur ceux de l'iPhone, tout comme leur cycle de renouvellement: si Apple revient sur sa logique de Tick-Tock (1 an sur 2), on peut imaginer un changement de design sur l'iPhone 2019, et donc des iPad Pro du même moule, avec donc une sortie en septembre de l'an prochain et directement un A13 "standard".
_Perso j'ai un gros doute : la dernière série a duré 4 ans (6/6s/7/8) et la précédente en quelque sorte aussi (4/4s/5/5s, le 5 avait un poil agrandit la diagonale mais le design perdurait).
Dernier point de doute: un renouvellement de cycle annuel des iPad les rendrait trop saisonnier et il n'y jamais eu l'engouement matuvu de vouloir changer à chaque nouvelle itération comme c'est le cas pour l'iPhone)._


----------



## Tit_Ben (14 Septembre 2018)

Je ne pense pas qu’ils attendent le A13 et encore moins standard, un entre 2 me parait le plus logique dans 6 mois quoi, ça fait mars. Ça fera 22 mois pour la gamme actuelle qui a inauguré le nouveau format qui potentiellement pourrait rester au catalogue avec un prix rabais (vu qu’on peut imaginer une hausse de prix pour la V3)


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> la gamme actuelle (...) qui potentiellement pourrait rester au catalogue avec un prix rabais


J'espère pas!
Ça saoule vraiment leur politique de faire du moins cher avec du vieux (et plus encore si on se base sur la loi de Moore) 

S'ils sortent un nouveau modèle, c'est qu'il est mieux que l'ancien, donc l'ancien devrait sortir (ou garnir le refurb et le marché de l'occasion).
S'ils veulent une gamme, ils peuvent sortir un produit plus light avec moins de fonctions et moins cher, plutôt que de recycler comme c'est le cas des derniers iPad 2017 et 2018 avec des vieux écrans et une coque d'iPad Air 1ère génération !
_Imaginez Renault commercialiser son vieux Scenic du début des années 2000, en neuf, avec juste le dernier GPS et d'autres jantes, et dire droit dans ses bottes que c'est leur nouvel entrée de gamme... si les gens veulent une Twingo, ils ne veulent certainement pas d'un vieux Scenic vendu à neuf, fut-il au prix d'une Twingo !!!! Chez Apple, ça passe sans choquer personne... _


----------



## Tit_Ben (14 Septembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> _Imaginez Renault commercialiser son vieux Scenic du début des années 2000, en neuf, avec juste le dernier GPS et d'autres jantes, et dire droit dans ses bottes que c'est leur nouvel entrée de gamme... si les gens veulent une Twingo, ils ne veulent certainement pas d'un vieux Scenic vendu à neuf, fut-il au prix d'une Twingo !!!! Chez Apple, ça passe sans choquer personne... _



Alors désolé de te contredire, mais il y a 2 exemples de ceci chez les constructeurs automobiles basés sur des modèles « phares » de la gamme : 
-La clio campus (qui était une clio 2 entrée de gamme cohabitant avec la clio 3)
-la 206+ : même concept, une 206 restylée cohabitant avec la 207, 
Dans les 2 cas, elles ont été gardées car d’une génération plus « simple » que leur successeur, plus light quoi, à l’ancienne. Ca répondait à un besoin de gens qui voulaient une voiture pour se déplacer sans fioritures, sans gadgets modernes. Depuis Renault a changé son fusil d’épaule en mettant plus en avant la gamme Dacia, et Peugeot est monté en gamme je pense.
Mais dans les deux cas ils en ont vendu des kilotonnes quasi sans marketing et sans recherche...  

De plus coté apple l’exemple de l’iphone SE est une très belle démonstration de recyclage malin (je pense qu’en France ca a été le modèle le plus vendu en 3 ans ! Tout le monde en a un autour de moi...)


----------



## Tit_Ben (19 Septembre 2018)

Alors que tout le monde parle des nouveaux iphone et watch (moi le premier) ... l’espoir renaît : 
https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/09/ios-121-nouveaux-indices-pour-des-ipad-2018-avec-face-id-105312
Quelque chose serait prévu à l’automne d’après cet analyste


----------



## 2505 (20 Septembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Alors que tout le monde parle des nouveaux iphone et watch (moi le premier) ... l’espoir renaît :
> https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/09/ios-121-nouveaux-indices-pour-des-ipad-2018-avec-face-id-105312
> Quelque chose serait prévu à l’automne d’après cet analyste



2015 —>iPad Pro 12,9 mi-novembre
 je suppose qu’on se dirige vers cela [emoji6]


----------



## roquebrune (20 Septembre 2018)

4k usb-c et possibilite d'y brancher un ecran externe ... c'est ce que j' attendais
et ils auraient la bonne idee de le sortir en 15" et 5k ce serait encore mieux


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Octobre 2018)

Des spéculations sur les dates...
https://www.igen.fr/ailleurs/2018/1...te-de-lipad-pro-sil-doit-y-en-avoir-un-105476


----------



## Tit_Ben (9 Octobre 2018)

Et la persistance des rumeurs : https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/10/ip...c-connector-4k-en-usb-c-nouveau-pencil-105527


----------



## roquebrune (10 Octobre 2018)

Et donc nouveau stylet , j' ai un peu peur de l 'appairage , on prend un styler pour qu il marche de suite pas se faire chier a aller dans les reglages comme avec les airpods
il y aura sans doute un nouveau smartboard je suppose et j' espere retro eclaire sinon ca sert a rien

pour la prise usb-c et la possibilite d' un deuxieme ecran 4k  je voudrais etre sur d' avoir bien compris : ce sera exactement comme un macbook pro ?  possibilite de travailler sur 2 ecrans  ?


----------



## macbook60 (10 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour je viens de changer mon iPad mini retina 32go que j’avais depuis presque deux ans , j’ai voulu acheter le 10,5 qui est magnifique mais j ai acheté un iPad Pro 9.7 en 128go

Très satisfait en attendant


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Octobre 2018)

La perte de Touch ID est un coup dur. Je ne supporte pas Face ID, et j'utilise beaucoup Touch ID au quotidien pour m'identifier sur 1password entre autres. Enfin personne ne m'oblige à changer, cependant j'utilise de plus en plus mon iPad12' avec clavier externe et Pencil au quotidien. Et cela au dépend de mon Mbp 15 2017. Je dois dire que j'étais en train de m'y faire.


----------



## Tit_Ben (10 Octobre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Et donc nouveau stylet , j' ai un peu peur de l 'appairage , on prend un styler pour qu il marche de suite pas se faire chier a aller dans les reglages comme avec les airpods
> il y aura sans doute un nouveau smartboard je suppose et j' espere retro eclaire sinon ca sert a rien
> 
> pour la prise usb-c et la possibilite d' un deuxieme ecran 4k  je voudrais etre sur d' avoir bien compris : ce sera exactement comme un macbook pro ?  possibilite de travailler sur 2 ecrans  ?



Je ne sais pas, c’est étrange parce que n’ayant pas de contrôleur type souris je ne vois pas comment il put y avoir un bureau étendu (le terme même de bureau n’existe pas d’ailleurs) ça doit donc être de la recopie, mais le lightnigh ne le permet pas avec adaptateur ? Ou alors c’est la question du 4K qui ne passe pas si on n’est pas usb ?

Quand à l’appairage, dans la rumeur ils disent que c’est automatique, pour les airpods, si tu ne changes pas d’appareil c’est quand meme assez fiable.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Octobre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Quand à l’appairage, dans la rumeur ils disent que c’est automatique, pour les airpods, si tu ne changes pas d’appareil c’est quand meme assez fiable.


Les airpods au bout d' un moment ca marche tres mal il faut faire un reset de l 'appairage



Tit_Ben a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, c’est étrange parce que n’ayant pas de contrôleur type souris je ne vois pas comment il put y avoir un bureau étendu (le terme même de bureau n’existe pas d’ailleurs) ça doit donc être de la recopie, mais le lightnigh ne le permet pas avec adaptateur ? Ou alors c’est la question du 4K qui ne passe pas si on n’est pas usb ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait une souris mais on verra bien dans quelques temps


----------



## Tit_Ben (11 Octobre 2018)

C’est pas qu’il faut une souris c’est juste si tu fais une extension de l’écran et non une copie, comment fais tu pour aller cliquer sur le second écran qui n’est pas tactile ? 

On verra bien assez vite car ça s’accélère : https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/10/de...ur-les-futurs-ipad-pro-et-apple-pencil-105568


----------



## roquebrune (16 Octobre 2018)

Le lien ne dit rien sur une resolution supérieure , meme resolution je garde le mien 
face id j' en veux le plus tard que possible et usb c  m 'intéresse si tout est en usb c , ipad et iphone


----------



## Tit_Ben (18 Octobre 2018)

[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]

https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/10/apple-organise-un-special-event-le-30-octobre-105645


----------



## roquebrune (20 Octobre 2018)

Je crois que rien que a cause du FaceID je ne le prendrais pas, je déteste ca et je ne pense pas etre le seul , et si en plus ils mettent une encoche je suis pas pret de changer mon 12.9 actuel


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Octobre 2018)

Aucune trace d’encoche pour l’instant ce serait très étonnant, voir impossible. Les. Près laissent la place aux capteurs tout le monde va dans ce sens depuis longtemps. 
Perso je n’ai jamais utilisé Face ID...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Octobre 2018)

@roquebrune: Rassure toi, tu n'es pas seul.


----------



## Tit_Ben (28 Octobre 2018)

J-2 les amis pour connaître à quel prix on va être mangés [emoji857]


----------



## Tit_Ben (28 Octobre 2018)

https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/10/lipad-pro-2018-se-devoile-et-ios-121-se-rapproche-105731
Bah voilà

Voir la pièce jointe 127119


----------



## vomi (30 Octobre 2018)

Il est vraiment sympa ! Et les prix n'ont pas (tellement) augmenté, rare !


----------



## Tit_Ben (30 Octobre 2018)

Et voilà !
Finalement présentes avec 
un A12X, 
Un Face ID 360
Un meilleur écran
Un nouveau connecteur
Et b en un 11´ comme prévu. 

Et au rayon des surprises :
L’épaisseur encore plus fine ! [emoji15] j’avoue ils repoussent les lois de la physique avec ca ! Incroyable d’être plus fin que celui que j’ai en main ! 

La bonne surprise fut aussi ce nouveau Pencil qui comme je le pensais récupére des commandes type airpods, le concept de la recharge à induction quasi permanente et qui vient se clipser sur la tranche. Je me pose juste la question de l’épaisseur du Pencil quand l’ipad est à plat sur une table sans protection, sur les clichés que je vois sur le site j’ai l’impression qu’il déborderait quand même un peu.


https://www.igen.fr/ipad/2018/10/premieres-prises-en-main-des-nouveaux-ipad-pro-105757

Hâte de le voir en vrai, surtout le 12,9 même si je pense partir malgré tout sur le petit... 
par contre j’attends le payement d’une grosse facture qui n’arrive pas, et je ne pense donc pas pouvoir le prendre cette semaine [emoji22]
Je pense partir sur du 256 gris sidéral 11 équivalent de celui que j’ai actuellement donc. 

Et vous ?


----------



## Iguana7 (30 Octobre 2018)

J'ai "l'ancien" pro 12.9. Je me tâte à prendre le nouveau 11. Mais j'ai peur qu'il me semble vraiment petit du coup...


----------



## Tit_Ben (31 Octobre 2018)

En terme de poids, le 11’ est strictement équivalent au 10,5, donc encore plus dense. 
Et coté dimensions, on se dirige vers un format légèrement plus carré, avec une hauteur moindre (mais quasi équivalente), mais une largeur supérieure. Mais en gros sur ce format ca change pas tant que ça, par contre sur le grand c’est un peu plus net, on commence à parler de cm et surtout il n’y a que des baisses de dimensions. 

Petit état des lieux que je vous partage : 

10,5’	

* Hauteur : 250,6 mm
* Largeur : 174,1 mm
* Épaisseur : 6,1 mm
* Poids : 469 g

11’

* Hauteur : 247,6 mm
* Largeur : 178,5 mm
* Épaisseur : 5,9mm
* Poids : 468 g


12,9’ II

* Hauteur : 305,7 mm
* Largeur : 220,6 mm
* Épaisseur : 6,9 mm
* Poids : 677 g


12,9’ III

* Hauteur : 280,6 mm
* Largeur : 214,9 mm
* Épaisseur : 5,9 mm
* Poids : 631 g

Pour ma part, quand je vois que le nouveau 12,9 fait pile poil la largeur de mon support clavier (magic keyboard d’imac) je me creuse la tête [emoji848]... ca serait classe ! mais bon je crois que le 11 reste un super rapport d’encombrement/prestation. en particulier pour jouer ou surfer.[emoji851]
Si je veux un 13’ je regarderai peut-être le macbook air [emoji14]


----------



## mathiasl76 (31 Octobre 2018)

j'ai craqué 1 an que j'attendais.
ipad pro 12,9" avec 512g + 4G adieu les pc portables pour moi. 

j'ai hâte de test un disque dur externe sur le port USB-C.


----------



## Iguana7 (31 Octobre 2018)

Ca va tu t'es fais plaisir !


----------



## mathiasl76 (31 Octobre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Ca va tu t'es fais plaisir !



Depuis la présentation de l'iphone X, j'attends un ipad avec face id et surtout avec moins de bord. donc quand je l'ai vue j'ai pris mon telephone j'ai fait un sourire à la caméra et boum achat fait.

Aucun regret c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut et il va me durer 4ans facilement. j'ai fait 0 achat apple cette année pour pouvoir One Shot l'ipad ^^


----------



## Iguana7 (31 Octobre 2018)

T'as bien raison, j'ai "l'ancien" iPad Pro en 12,9 aussi et si je ne devais garder qu'un produit Apple, je pense que c'est celui là. C'est vraiment un excellent produit.


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Novembre 2018)

Chargeur 18W fourni avec les nouveaux ipad, contre 12 seulement sur le mien. Donc la recharge devrait être améliorée.


----------



## Tit_Ben (10 Novembre 2018)

Je suis allé les voir à l’apple store mercredi à la sortie, ouais c’est beau ! Le 10,5 prend un coup de vieux niveau design, et le stylet, on va pas se mentir le nouveau système de recharge est infiniment plus malin ! [emoji7]


----------



## Tit_Ben (14 Novembre 2018)

Alors personne ne l’a acheté ou quoi ? 
Moi je suis toujours en attente d’un payement pro pour y aller !


----------



## Iguana7 (14 Novembre 2018)

Je vais garder "mon ancien" iPad Pro


----------



## 2505 (14 Novembre 2018)

Si moi ! 
J’ai eu le Pro 12,9 de 2015 que j’ai gardé jusqu’au mois d’avril 2018. Changement de job j’ai rendu la bête et avait acheté un 10,5 bcp plus maniable sur les chantiers que le 12,9 mais  je me sentais à l’étroit. A l’annonce du nouvel iPad Pro j’ai revendu le 10,5 et ai acheté le nouveau 12,9. Et je ne regrette pas une seconde. Il est terrible. La réduction des dimensions est très appréciable et le confort de l’écran pour des tâches bureautiques l’est tout autant. 
Je précise que je travaille EXCLUSIVEMENT sur mon iPad. 
Le design j’adhère et j’adore et la puissance honnêtement avec les applications que j’utilise le plus ( ARCHIREPORT - QUICKPLAN - FORMIT - ARCHISKETCH - AUTOCAD - ARCHITOUCH3D - NOTABILITY - EXCEL ) je ne sens pas la différence, le 10,5 était déjà très bien. Disons que je suis paré pour l’avenir et la sortie prochaine de la version complète d’AUTOCAD, qui donnera j’espère des idées à d’autres tel que SKETCHUP de sortir leur application iPad. 
Honnêtement pour mon activité, la prise de Note manuscrite sur le terrain, la prise de photo et la possibilité de dessiner et de les annoter avec le Pencil, la légèreté et l’immédiateté de l’iPad font de lui un précieux et indispensable outil de travail..


----------



## Iguana7 (15 Novembre 2018)

Je suis passé à l'Apple Store hier et si je devais changer, c'est possible que je fasse l'inverse. Utilisant mon iPad pour à peu près tout dont la lecture, je trouve le format 11 pouces vraiment très bien. Je dessine aussi un peu à mes heures perdues et c'est là où je m'inquiète le plus, peur que ça devienne trop "petit". Mais vendre mon vieux 12,9 pour le nouveau 11 est une possibilité.


----------



## Tit_Ben (7 Décembre 2018)

Et voilà ! 
12,9, sideral, 256Go, gravé [emoji7]

belle bête, j’attends encore le Pencil, et puis j’ai pris la couvrerture d’écran “paperlike” pour essayer. 

Manipulant l’appareil sans protection, la sensation de finesse est incroyable !


----------



## ibabar (7 Décembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> j’ai pris la couvrerture d’écran “paperlike” pour essayer


Impatient d'avoir ton retour sur cet accessoire qui m'intrigue beaucoup


----------



## macbook60 (7 Décembre 2018)

Magnifique


----------



## Tit_Ben (11 Décembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Impatient d'avoir ton retour sur cet accessoire qui m'intrigue beaucoup



Reçu et installé.
L’installation est très stressante, la poussière revient toujours, et au moment de poser le film, d’une part les bulles semblent être définitives, ce qui n’est pas le cas, (il faut bien appuyer dans les 3 minutes qui suivent l’application et ça part) et d’autre part au moment d’enlever la protection 2, j’ai l’écran qui est venu avec du coup à nouveau des bulles dans l’angle...

Bon mais une fois tout réussi, finalement c’est pas si dur. Je n’ai ni bulles, ni poussière et c’est droit ! [emoji41]

Une fois installé, on a un ressenti d’écran d’ancien MacBook Air avec l’aspect mat. C’est beau en tout cas neuf, et assez raccord avec le dos.

Point positif : c’est doux, ca ne marque plus les traces de doigts qui me demandaient de nettoyer l’écran plusieurs fois/jour !

Point négatif : ca ajoute quand meme du grain à l’image, comme des pixels quoi.

Avec le stylet, oui ca fait papier, à voir à l’usage, trop peu d’experience pour en parler, on y reviendra [emoji18]


----------

